
China's secret space fighter plane - keyle
http://www.news.com.au/technology/while-the-world-watched-the-j-20-test-china-was-deleting-posts-about-a-space-fighter/story-e6frfro0-1225987133483
======
keyle
More info here

[http://www.news.com.au/technology/china-tests-new-stealth-
fi...](http://www.news.com.au/technology/china-tests-new-stealth-
fighter/story-e6frfro0-1225987133629)

